# ... TCG League again?



## surskitty (Jun 25, 2008)

Should it be brought back?  Is there interest?

I am fine with the idea of running it again, although I'd probably need some people to help because I am a lazy bum, but~


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

I wouldn't participate, but I wouldn't be opposed to it being here either.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd participate (I didn't play that much last time after it was revived, but I'd probably play this time too -- and I can help out if need be).


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2008)

Didn't actually participate last time, but then again I was extremely busy so I guess now's a good time to brush up some of my TCG skills eh? :D


----------



## nastypass (Jun 25, 2008)

I might get into it if half the links don't go to dead Pokebeach pages this time.  :D


----------



## surskitty (Jun 25, 2008)

Walker said:


> I might get into it if half the links don't go to dead Pokebeach pages this time.  :D


If it gets revived, I'm almost certainly going to completely remake it so.  Presumably it wouldn't end up linking to Pokebeach much at all~


----------



## nyuu (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd love it to be back, and if revived I would like to help run it, this is one of the things that I care about~


----------



## Espeon (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd like for it to be back. I'd enjoy helping out and stuff, especially as surskitty, NWT and I all talk to each other somewhat.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

I wouldn't participate in it in any way, but I'm fine with it being here. I don't really care either way.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know what it is exactly, but if somebody could explain it to me, then I might enjoy it.


----------



## nyuu (Jun 25, 2008)

Pokemon trading card game, played using a modified Magic: The Gathering program. - rules on how you get cards, game/trade logs, things like that


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 25, 2008)

So effectively the TCG online? Sounds pretty cool, I'd sign up.


----------



## S. E. (Jun 25, 2008)

I think having it back would be nice. I'd join.


----------



## Minnow (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd definitely like to see it return. I'd certainly participate and possibly could help out.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 28, 2008)

Sure, I'd help.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 28, 2008)

But you quit last time :'[ and anyway if it came back it would probably be run differently in a way that would be easier to maintain


----------



## Adriane (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, but like, I dunno.

I'd be willing to at least get it back going.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 29, 2008)

I actually kind of miss it. 

I haven't seen it in such a long time, I think it would good for it to be back.

I'm up for helping as well, if anybody needs help. :3


----------



## Deretto (Jul 4, 2008)

I wouldn't mind helping out again. Pokebeach's pokemon mod of apprentice is gone. Although they still have their redshark program. Course there's always LackeyCCG.


----------

